# Leinbach 19-12 plow



## Sole soil (Jan 29, 2018)

Im looking for the 12 inch plow for my sub compact 1023e John Deere tractor. Land shark also has a compact plow. Lot of great reviews for the leinbach plow. I have found several leinbach model 81's but too large for my rig. If it's in excellent condition I'll pay to ship to 49746 zip. Thank you for your consideration,Ron


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Good luck with your search. Leinbach went out of business. Every thing of theirs I saw was built heavier/better than the competition.


----------



## Sole soil (Jan 29, 2018)

I thought I would find one in NC . That was the location for the Leinbach Co. Everything Attachments has a similar plow but not with the 3 year warranty that the Leinbach had. I love the older over made products. I keep hoping I'll find one, a local implement dealer said he sold a ton of them.


----------

